# Disable SP2's Windows Security Center.



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Disable SP2's Windows Security Center._Windows Security Center is a new SP2-delivered Control Panel that monitors your system for three security conditions: Up-to-date and running antivirus software, running software firewall, and whether Microsoft's Automatic Updates feature is turned on to its most aggressive setting. This simple tool is designed to alert you with system-tray icons and pop-up messages when any of those three security areas isn't up to snuff. Sometimes this can be annoying!

But what if you just want this thing off from your system? Not using any system resources? There are one easy way to accomplish this. Which you can reverse it, if you ever change your mind.

1.Click Start > Run > type: cmd > press Enter type these two lines in succession:
sc stop wscsvc
sc config wscsvc start= demand

To reverse these steps, use these two commands entered the same way:
sc start wscsvc
sc config wscsvc start= auto

Note: This tip was originally published with PC Today's November 2004 issue: Living With Windows XP Service Pack 2 - PC Today magazine.. The column offers several other ways to configure and manage Windows XP Service Pack 2 that you'll want to know about. _


----------

